# Florida trip



## obadiah (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to Florida in a couple of weeks and was wondering what I needed to do as far as a license for fishing off of the pier/beach.  Do they honor a GA license or do I have to buy one there?  Thanks.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 17, 2009)

obadiah said:


> I'm going to Florida in a couple of weeks and was wondering what I needed to do as far as a license for fishing off of the pier/beach.  Do they honor a GA license or do I have to buy one there?  Thanks.


Buy one there!!  Fla licenses are sold online Google it and you can buy your license before you get there dated for the dates you will be there easiest way to do it!! 

not all bait shops are set up to sell Licenses


----------



## sleeze (Mar 17, 2009)

How to Order

Prices listed below include tax collector's fee.  In addition to the cost of a license or permit listed below, the license or permit vendor may charge an issuance fee of 50¢.

If you have a major credit card, the FWC offers you 2 ways to buy your hunting or fishing license without leaving your home.

    *

      Follow this link to buy your license online.https://www4.wildlifelicense.com/fl/start.php  *(A $2.25 + 2.5% surcharge of total sale per person will be added to your purchase.)
    *

      Dial toll-free, either 1-888-HUNT-FLORIDA (486-8356) or 1-888-FISH-FLORIDA (347-4356) from anywhere in the United States or Canada.  (A $3.25 + 2.5% surcharge of total sale per person will be added to your purchase.) 

With either method, you'll have a temporary license number within minutes, enabling you to hunt (in season) or fish right away.  Your permanent license will be mailed within 48 hours.


----------



## obadiah (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Rackemup HC (Mar 25, 2009)

I know for florida res. you don't need a lic. to fish off the land, might be the same for non res. check into it


----------



## jamessig (Mar 26, 2009)

If you pay to fish from a pier or charter boat, you don't need a fishing license. For any other situation you will need a non-resident license. Non-resident salt water licenses are available for 3 days @ $17.00, 7 day @ $30.00 and annual @ $47.00. Buying on-line will incur minor additional charges.


----------



## multihunter (Mar 26, 2009)

*Half Hitch in PC?*

Do you guys happen to know if Half Hitch in Panama City still sell licenses?


----------



## Tugboat1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Half Hitch in Port St. Joe does so I assume PC does too.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 26, 2009)

jamessig said:


> If you pay to fish from a pier or charter boat, you don't need a fishing license.



I need to qualify that before someone gets into trouble.  Commercial piers and charter boats are able to buy a Commercial Pier or Vessel license that covers their paying customers.  Most operators take advantage of that and buy the license.  However, there are some that don't and make you furnish you own license.   It is always wise to ask if you don't know for sure whether or not the person you are paying has purchased the appropriate commercial license.


----------

